# Kiwipaulies RDWC Vert Grow



## kiwipaulie (Jun 15, 2016)

Here's my latest lot. 4 x sweet seeds green poison fast version in rdwc. 

I'm feeding them cheap nutes you guys wouldn't know as they are locally made, but only cost about $15 usd for 1000l of nutrient mix . No need for that expensive shit. I haven't decided what booster to use this round, been thinking of trying canna boost. 

They are 6 weeks old and ill move them into the flower tent in 2/3 days and pin them up vert. 

I just have to build another rdwc system tomorrow and then I'm good to go. 

Any questions or advice you have, hit me up or otherwise join me to watch these bitches go crazy.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 15, 2016)

Ive always had great results with Humboldts Ginormous 0-18-16 added from week 2 of flower then phase out the last week before harvest.
Always seems to bring my frost levels over the top.
Im currently running FloraNova bloom for the first time so I dont have any experience with it paired with this particular nutrient, but when used with FF 3 part it worked really well and gave excellent results vs just the 3 part with no boost.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 15, 2016)

what is the purpose of the boost? just for added P and K?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 15, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Ive always had great results with Humboldts Ginormous 0-18-16 added from week 2 of flower then phase out the last week before harvest.
> Always seems to bring my frost levels over the top.
> Im currently running FloraNova bloom for the first time so I dont have any experience with it paired with this particular nutrient, but when used with FF 3 part it worked really well and gave excellent results vs just the 3 part with no boost.


Flora Nova Bloom only at about 6ml per gallon on coco
No Boosters needed


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 15, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Flora Nova Bloom only at about 6ml per gallon on coco
> No Boosters needed
> View attachment 3708461


Thanks for the heads up! Im usually on the less is more team with my ppm maxing out around 5-600 tops. I'm currently running 9ml/gal of the FloraNova Bloom & that adds approx 800ppm to my water. The humboldt @ 2ml/gal hardly budged my ppm when added on other grows.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 19, 2016)

Finally got them into their the flower tent on Friday, photo below is from day two of flowering. 

Started training them around. They have been quite flimsy compared to past soil grows. I wonder If some silica would help.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 19, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Finally got them into their the flower tent on Friday, photo below is from day two of flowering.
> 
> Started training them around. They have been quite flimsy compared to past soil grows. I wonder If some silica would help.


What lamp are you running there?


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 19, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> What lamp are you running there?


1000w hps. I'll probably drop in another 400w stacked, or replace it with two 600w's


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 20, 2016)

I ended up adding the 400w below the 1k. Weather Is getting cold, so need it to warm the room up and need to hook up a heater for the morning.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 22, 2016)

Latest update


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 25, 2016)

One week into flower. Ec is 1.35 and ph 5.8-5.9.

All nicely shooting female bits.


----------



## Resinhound (Jun 25, 2016)

Paulieee! Looking good buddy


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 25, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> Paulieee! Looking good buddy


Cheers bro!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 2, 2016)

Two weeks into flower. Switch to bloom nutes. Added some silica that I got given. I've only really read good things about it b


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 10, 2016)

Three weeks into flower yesterday, up the ph to around 6.2 a few days ago, because it looked like a mag deficiency


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 15, 2016)

One day away from 4 weeks, really starting to flower away.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 20, 2016)

todd86 said:


> Im using Flairform now after using the Nutrifield line , plants use Flairform up faster i.e E.C drops faster and i have to top up the res with more nutes , never happened with Nutrifield , Im not sure if this is because Flairform is more readily available and plants are using it or if it drops out of solution, i.e settles on the bottom.
> 
> Nutrifield additives are largely mud like kelp extracts, at this stage im preferring the under dog in this country Flairform green dream, while using nutrifield veg ignitor with nf cargo boost as a foliar only. Nutrifield boosters muck up tanks with sediment but are ok as foliar.


Hey bro. Just use easygrows power grow and bud. Works a charm.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 22, 2016)

Five weeks of flowering down today


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 29, 2016)

Week 6 finishes tonight/tomorrow. 

The strain is meant to be done in 6 weeks, but I'm going to let it run a little longer and watch those trichs. Its really out of it, all are really milky, but no amber. It stinks like hell hahaha

Cutting back nutes to around 0.6 ec


----------



## Resinhound (Jul 29, 2016)

Lookin good Paulie.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 29, 2016)

Well the harvest window started to open quickly, just checked the trichomes again and there's some amber appearing


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey all. Sorry been way to busy to update on this. In the end I only pulled 12oz. Pretty disappointing. 

I have found my problem I think. Ever since I started a veg and flower room my yields have sucked. 

I think when scrogging, you need to do it from the start to finish. So I'm changing the way I grow.

I'll be starting another vert scrog very soon. But ill train them vert from the start 

In the meantime my next flower run is going to be a horizontal run, as I need a guaranteed decent harvest next run.


----------



## Mrnone (Aug 18, 2016)

Greetings from another kiwi !


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Hey all. Sorry been way to busy to update on this. In the end I only pulled 12oz. Pretty disappointing.
> 
> I have found my problem I think. Ever since I started a veg and flower room my yields have sucked.
> 
> ...


You caught the problem here, or I'd have suggested it. 

Ya gotta train the plants to be vertical early on, and to bend some branches down to fill in the trellis top to bottom. Empty trellis space isn't productive. 

The good news is that they looked healthy all the way through and that says good things about environment, nutes, light, etc.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You caught the problem here, or I'd have suggested it.
> 
> Ya gotta train the plants to be vertical early on, and to bend some branches down to fill in the trellis top to bottom. Empty trellis space isn't productive.
> 
> The good news is that they looked healthy all the way through and that says good things about environment, nutes, light, etc.


That is one thing I have learned from you guys here at Vert growing is to train from the beginning, and as TTY says bend to fill, that is a quality statement. 
I am at 9 days of flower and they are stretching a lot. 
Saw the first stamens yesterday, I love this part of the grow and I love my hobby that provides me the meds I need.
Peace

GR


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You caught the problem here, or I'd have suggested it.
> 
> Ya gotta train the plants to be vertical early on, and to bend some branches down to fill in the trellis top to bottom. Empty trellis space isn't productive.
> 
> The good news is that they looked healthy all the way through and that says good things about environment, nutes, light, etc.


Cheers man. Yeah I should have known. I've got a horizontal one going at the moment and that's booming along 

My clones are rooting, so I have started my next vert as well. I'll be doing it from start to finish in the same room.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 20, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Cheers man. Yeah I should have known. I've got a horizontal one going at the moment and that's booming along
> 
> My clones are rooting, so I have started my next vert as well. I'll be doing it from start to finish in the same room.


Don't beat yourself up, that was good! Growing vertical involves a learning process; nobody gets it perfect, especially not the first time out.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 22, 2016)

Here's a shot of my current horizontal scrog. I'll add a shot from time to time, but otherwise ill just update my new vert pics soon. 

Pic taken at day 8 of 12/12


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 24, 2016)

So all my clones rooted. But um not happy with the smoke, so I popped a Dinafem OG Kush Fem seed. I had it stored for months in the fridge and it popped in three days.  

So in the vert grow ill run 3 green poison and 1 OG Kush


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 24, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Here's my latest lot. 4 x sweet seeds green poison fast version in rdwc.
> 
> I'm feeding them cheap nutes you guys wouldn't know as they are locally made, but only cost about $15 usd for 1000l of nutrient mix . No need for that expensive shit. I haven't decided what booster to use this round, been thinking of trying canna boost.
> 
> ...


Plants look great @kiwipaulie , do you have a label from those "cheap" nutrients you could share?


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 24, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Plants look great @kiwipaulie , do you have a label from those "cheap" nutrients you could share?


Yeah bro. Remember they are in nzd. So usd would be nearly half the price

http://www.easygrow.co.nz/nutrients/593-power-grow-1830kg-ab.html

http://www.easygrow.co.nz/nutrients/594-power-bud-1830kg-ab.html


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 25, 2016)

Some updates. The vert room is ready and my horizontal is filling out nicely at 1.5 weeks into 12/12


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's my horizontal 2 weeks into flower. 

I'll post pics of the vert as it becomes interesting haha. Roots are just about touching the RES on a couple clones.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 31, 2016)

Latest update. Roots just hitting the nutes on pretty much all of the ones in the vert and horizontal is looking good


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 4, 2016)

Vert grow is starting to take off will post some pics in a day or two. 

Horizontal scrog is going sweet. Pic taken today, 3 weeks into flower


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 10, 2016)

Vert girls are nearly ready to start training. 

Shot of horizontal grow a day before 4 weeks in to 12/12. The seem to be developing slower than the last run, I wonder if that has anything to do with being more on top of the n. Last time I had n def through the start of flower. I stopped feeding them calmag on the RES change this week.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks on point.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 13, 2016)

Day 30 from flip on the horizontal. 

Vert girls are getting bigger. Should be able to start training soon. 

How tall do you guys let them go before training?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Day 30 from flip on the horizontal.
> 
> Vert girls are getting bigger. Should be able to start training soon.
> 
> How tall do you guys let them go before training?


I fill my trellis, then flip.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 13, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Day 30 from flip on the horizontal.
> 
> Vert girls are getting bigger. Should be able to start training soon.
> 
> How tall do you guys let them go before training?


Mine were 18" on the Blue Cheese and 24" Critical Kush, worked out ok, most filled the screen nicely while others were Indica dom. I only have less than 5' height to work with.

GR


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I fill my trellis, then flip.


I was more meaning before you start tying them to your trellis. Do you just wait till the branches are long enough.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> I was more meaning before you start tying them to your trellis. Do you just wait till the branches are long enough.


I start tying them to the trellis when they're about 3'/1m tall. I'll ideally flip when branches reach all the corners, and I'll top them at the same time. This encourages secondary branches to fill in the whole panel.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 15, 2016)

Vert girls getting bigger by the day. 

Finding it very odd, the ones in flower in my horizontal, seem like they are 2 weeks behind the last run with the same strain. Only difference this time, is that I hit them with cal mag, I don't regret this, as they stayed nicely green. I've stopped adding calmag last week however.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 15, 2016)

Photos


----------



## Smokinr33 (Sep 16, 2016)

What size is your tent bro im looking into getting one from aliexpress theres a 60x60x120 for $200nzd all up but would love to use the size of it as you have here

Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 17, 2016)

Smokinr33 said:


> What size is your tent bro im looking into getting one from aliexpress theres a 60x60x120 for $200nzd all up but would love to use the size of it as you have here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


Hey bro I have a 120cmx120x200 and 100x100x200.

There's better deals out there on eBay delivered.

Here's a 100x100 cheap as

http://m.ebay.com/itm/262112775261


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok that one might not ship to nz. But there are others that will


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 17, 2016)

To get them tall, I run my babies with overhead lighting. Once they're tall enough to be topped for the first time, they get lit from the side from then on.


----------



## Mrnone (Sep 17, 2016)

Will follow this grow. Always love too see how other fellow kiwis are growing. Good luck dude


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 17, 2016)

Smokinr33 said:


> What size is your tent bro im looking into getting one from aliexpress theres a 60x60x120 for $200nzd all up but would love to use the size of it as you have here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


Hey bro. I just saw that easygrow have a 60x60x160 for 198. I'd just get that rather than wait for overseas shipping


----------



## Smokinr33 (Sep 17, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Hey bro. I just saw that easygrow have a 60x60x160 for 198. I'd just get that rather than wait for overseas shipping


Shit thats good grow did you see how much shipping was

Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Frajola (Sep 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I start tying them to the trellis when they're about 3'/1m tall. I'll ideally flip when branches reach all the corners, and I'll top them at the same time. This encourages secondary branches to fill in the whole panel.


How long does it take to get then w 3' tall?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 17, 2016)

Frajola said:


> How long does it take to get then w 3' tall?


Depends on your skills, bro! Month or two from rooted cuts


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 17, 2016)

Smokinr33 said:


> Shit thats good grow did you see how much shipping was
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


Nah bro, didn't look at the shipping. Easygrow.co.nz


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 22, 2016)

I must update with some photos soon. Iv3 been treating my no spending habit to treating myself to a new omega watch and looking at a new e series motor. Something supercharged like a old skol e55


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 26, 2016)

6 weeks down on the ones in flower. The vert ones on the right are getting big enough to start tying to the screen 

Last run my buds in flower were way more deveolped. Not very impressed with this run. Hopefully they start to fatten up now, the strain is meant to be done in 6 weeks lol. Cant see any amber in trichs. Will be at least another week. Probably two


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 5, 2016)

Vert is getting bigger.

Ones in horizontal are starting to ripen.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 9, 2016)

Looking to flip these tonight


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 9, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Looking to flip these tonight


Nice! After cranking up the light in my veg, I may be able to flip these girls in 9 days instead of the full 2 weeks.


----------



## Mrnone (Oct 9, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> 6 weeks down on the ones in flower. The vert ones on the right are getting big enough to start tying to the screen
> 
> Last run my buds in flower were way more deveolped. Not very impressed with this run. Hopefully they start to fatten up now, the strain is meant to be done in 6 weeks lol. Cant see any amber in trichs. Will be at least another week. Probably two



All looking real healthy bro !


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 9, 2016)

Tied them back to the wall and trimmed away those lower branches.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 9, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Tied them back to the wall and trimmed away those lower branches.


Dude- it almost looks like you're ready to grow some weed in there.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dude- it almost looks like you're ready to grow some weed in there.


Id let them go a little longer in veg. But i know ill be needing some green for xmas haha


----------



## gr865 (Oct 10, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Tied them back to the wall and trimmed away those lower branches.


GEt your grow on there bud!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 17, 2016)

One week into 12/12. Sorry for lights on pics


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 24, 2016)

Two weeks 12/12 down


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 30, 2016)

Three weeks down today


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Three weeks down today


Looking good. Healthy plants.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Nov 7, 2016)

Four weeks and one day down


----------



## gr865 (Nov 8, 2016)

Great looking plants, I may have missed it but did you defoliate?


----------



## kiwipaulie (Nov 8, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Great looking plants, I may have missed it but did you defoliate?


Cheers. I did give them a little trim at three weeks. Nothing crazy. Just tried to thin it out a little to avoid moisture building up, will probably do it again soon.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all!!

5 weeks down, the OG Kush is coming along nicely. Should be a few weeks away, but the Fast Version of the Green Poison looking like it will live up to its name again with only 6 weeks.

My last grow of the same clone was so strange, it took way to long too long to flower. Think it was the use of cal mag into flower or maybe it was the silica, I dunno haha.

This time round just gave them a dose of cal mat at the start of flower and it's seeming to crank. I used silica in veg however and again just before flower


----------



## Jubilant (Nov 14, 2016)

Dammmnn those flowers are fattening nicely! Looking tasty


----------



## kiwipaulie (Nov 14, 2016)

Jubilant said:


> Dammmnn those flowers are fattening nicely! Looking tasty


Cheers Bro!


----------



## gr865 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey Bud, I like the looks of them buds, you can expect mass to build over the next two to three weeks. You'll have those buds hanging down on you, good job!
GR


----------



## kiwipaulie (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey guys, been a while. Just been too busy lately. 

Chopped the 3 green poison and took photos. But my little one kindly reset my phone!?!!

Anyway ended up getting about 13 oz off those and guess I'll get at least 3-4 on the last one which is the og Kush, which is now at 8 weeks plus one day lol. 

Not showing any amber. But guessing it could turn quickly.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Dec 13, 2016)

Ended up pulling it and got around 7 oz off that last one which made it the biggest grow for me in a 4x4, ended up with roughly 20 oz. Sorry I couldn't post more photos, just home life is too busy with too many kids, but I love them so much, so can't ignore them


----------



## revengefor2008 (Dec 14, 2016)

Awesome! Am looking at trying vert for the first time, similar setup to yours. Nice work and I learned a few things from your "show and tell." Thanks from the other side of the planet!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 6, 2017)

kiwipaulie said:


> Ended up pulling it and got around 7 oz off that last one which made it the biggest grow for me in a 4x4, ended up with roughly 20 oz. Sorry I couldn't post more photos, just home life is too busy with too many kids, but I love them so much, so can't ignore them


20 zips in a 4x4 is pretty great work, mate! Well done.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 9, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> 20 zips in a 4x4 is pretty great work, mate! Well done.


Cheers bro. It's basically my record now


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey all. Sorry it's been a while. Just been so busy with the kids etc etc. 

Anyway here's an update. Girls in the vert tent underway again and my last horizontal grow I think 4 weeks into flower. 

Bit gutted as ill have to shut it all down this year for a few months. Go some work needed on the house. But one good this is that I will hopefully end up with more space so hopefully I can ditch the tents.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 9, 2017)

revengefor2008 said:


> Awesome! Am looking at trying vert for the first time, similar setup to yours. Nice work and I learned a few things from your "show and tell." Thanks from the other side of the planet!


All good bro!! The fact I have been able to help one person makes me happy.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 9, 2017)

kiwipaulie said:


> Hey all. Sorry it's been a while. Just been so busy with the kids etc etc.
> 
> Anyway here's an update. Girls in the vert tent underway again and my last horizontal grow I think 4 weeks into flower.
> 
> Bit gutted as ill have to shut it all down this year for a few months. Go some work needed on the house. But one good this is that I will hopefully end up with more space so hopefully I can ditch the tents.


Looking healthy! I hope you can ditch the tents, that sounds so nice. Also hoping you don't have to wait too long in between, I know how that feels. I get sad without my girls around.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 10, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Looking healthy! I hope you can ditch the tents, that sounds so nice. Also hoping you don't have to wait too long in between, I know how that feels. I get sad without my girls around.


Yeah I'm thinking it could be 3 months. So not to bad. Just sucks having to pull it all down and then set it all up again.

I was wanting to take the family on a trip overseas, so maybe this will give me the time to do it, as I wasn't sure if my 5 gal buckets would last 7 days without being topped up, or they would have fuck all nutes / water after a week, well a fully flower plant. The small ones in veg would be fine.


----------



## Dr. John Hopkins (Feb 26, 2017)

Fellow kiwi tuning in. This vert grow is new to me, i wouldnt risk it with my magnum xxxl from easy grow lol. Seems risky, im doing a horizontal scrog at the moment and hoping like hell to pull a pound in 5 weeks! maybe i should post some pics to a journal. 

Im surprised you pulled 20 oz from that last vert grow! id love to get those numbers.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 26, 2017)

Dr. John Hopkins said:


> Fellow kiwi tuning in. This vert grow is new to me, i wouldnt risk it with my magnum xxxl from easy grow lol. Seems risky, im doing a horizontal scrog at the moment and hoping like hell to pull a pound in 5 weeks! maybe i should post some pics to a journal.
> 
> Im surprised you pulled 20 oz from that last vert grow! id love to get those numbers.


Vertical growing is best done with a vertical socket and no reflector at all. I used open rated lamps, it's essential to make sure you run only open rated lamps under such circumstances.

No reflector means better efficiency. More canopy space means better yield potential. I strongly recommend higher efficiency LED lights instead of HID for best results.


----------



## skunkpunknz (Feb 27, 2017)

Dr. John Hopkins said:


> Fellow kiwi tuning in. This vert grow is new to me, i wouldnt risk it with my magnum xxxl from easy grow lol. Seems risky, im doing a horizontal scrog at the moment and hoping like hell to pull a pound in 5 weeks! maybe i should post some pics to a journal.
> 
> Im surprised you pulled 20 oz from that last vert grow! id love to get those numbers.


Another kiwi here. Chur bros! I'm looking at switching to hps for the coming winter to help with heat. I'm running led cobs (easygrow haha) at the moment and they seem awesome for summer but come frosty time I think I'll need to change it up. This vert stuff looks the business. Impressed.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2017)

skunkpunknz said:


> Another kiwi here. Chur bros! I'm looking at switching to hps for the coming winter to help with heat. I'm running led cobs (easygrow haha) at the moment and they seem awesome for summer but come frosty time I think I'll need to change it up. This vert stuff looks the business. Impressed.


Why not just insulate your grow space a bit? Problem solved!


----------



## skunkpunknz (Feb 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Why not just insulate your grow space a bit? Problem solved!


I would like to bring it inside the house from out in the shed eventually but need the kids to leave home before that's an option. I've been slowly "procuring" empty polystyrene boxes from work with the thought of building a shell around my tent. It gets damn cold out there in winter. I have an oil heater in there on a thermostat but it's 2000w so if I'm burning that much juice I figured it may as well be putting out some light. Still new to this and trying to figure things out.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey all been a bit absent lately. I'll post up some pics of my latest very and I'm also running a sog in another tent for a small trial.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Feb 28, 2017)

Dr. John Hopkins said:


> Fellow kiwi tuning in. This vert grow is new to me, i wouldnt risk it with my magnum xxxl from easy grow lol. Seems risky, im doing a horizontal scrog at the moment and hoping like hell to pull a pound in 5 weeks! maybe i should post some pics to a journal.
> 
> Im surprised you pulled 20 oz from that last vert grow! id love to get those numbers.


I was pretty stoked with the 20 as well


----------



## Dr. John Hopkins (Mar 1, 2017)

skunkpunknz said:


> Another kiwi here. I'm running led cobs (easygrow haha) at the moment and they seem awesome for summer but come frosty time I think I'll need to change it up. This vert stuff looks the business. Impressed.


Hey man! Good to see us breaking the norm eh. I have a 6 cob and 4 cob led from easy grow, I grew "double black" with the 4 led, buds fattened up and I was stoked! But once I harvested the buds were not dense at all!! So I don't trust using those cobs for flowering. Has anyone else had similar experience?


----------



## Dr. John Hopkins (Mar 1, 2017)

skunkpunknz said:


> I would like to bring it inside the house from out in the shed eventually but need the kids to leave home before that's an option. I've been slowly "procuring" empty polystyrene boxes from work with the thought of building a shell around my tent. It gets damn cold out there in winter. I have an oil heater in there on a thermostat but it's 2000w so if I'm burning that much juice I figured it may as well be putting out some light. Still new to this and trying to figure things out.


If I were you I would run the lights at night to compensate the temp drop. 

Only prob with that is I get fucking paranoid with the choppers and flir haha, it may be me just being too stoned


----------



## Dr. John Hopkins (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's my scrog, I'm really needing 1lb+. Any guesses to yield potential? Haha


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey all, latest update in a while. Shot of my very and next experiment. 24 clones. 1.5 weeks veg, there about 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 28, 2017)

Latest in the vert tent.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 28, 2017)

Experimental sog budding up hard.


----------



## Jon E. Doe (Apr 12, 2017)

kiwipaulie said:


> Experimental sog budding up hard.


That's impressive.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Apr 15, 2017)

Jon E. Doe said:


> That's impressive.


Cheers, I'll need to get another photo of it. Starting to look really good. I can only imagine a very sog, just the plant numbers scare me haha


----------



## kiwipaulie (Apr 18, 2017)

Here is the latest shot of the sog


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2017)

kiwipaulie said:


> Here is the latest shot of the sog


Pretty! I've meant to ask for awhile now, is there any cannabis decriminalization or legalisation movement afoot in NZ?


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 21, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Pretty! I've meant to ask for awhile now, is there any cannabis decriminalization or legalisation movement afoot in NZ?


Nah mate. The people want it. But the government at the moment won't do it. Give us a year or two.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 21, 2017)

It's been a while. Here's three plants in the vert setup

Two delahaze and one nebula from paradise seeds. Not too long to go


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 22, 2018)

It's been a while. Here's a quick vert grow I'm trying to pump out. Running a 1000w hps and just added a 600w mh. 

Three weeks from flip. Normally I would have let them get bigger. But am on a tight time frame unfortunately. 

Still running a RDWC.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> It's been a while. Here's a quick vert grow I'm trying to pump out. Running a 1000w hps and just added a 600w mh.
> 
> Three weeks from flip. Normally I would have let them get bigger. But am on a tight time frame unfortunately.
> 
> Still running a RDWC.


Nice! Great to hear from you, brother!

I upgraded my RDWC so it doesn't need a chiller anymore.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Nice! Great to hear from you, brother!
> 
> I upgraded my RDWC so it doesn't need a chiller anymore.


Cheers bro. What have you got for your system now?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> Cheers bro. What have you got for your system now?


Better waterfalls.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 9, 2018)

Something I've been working on. Got to put up the trellis on the walls yet


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> Something I've been working on. Got to put up the trellis on the walls yet


Looks familiar.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Looks familiar.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 21, 2018)

Starting to grow. Had two that are only just taking off now lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 24, 2018)

Good to see you back.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 27, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Good to see you back.


Cheers bro!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 27, 2018)

Quick update. Just starting to take off. I better get that trellis up this week haha.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 27, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> Quick update. Just starting to take off. I better get that trellis up this week haha.


I'm watching closely as I'm running a similar setup. Mine hasnt gone perfect yet and I hope my girl looks as good as these before long 
Good luck!


----------



## gr865 (Aug 29, 2018)

Good luck on this grow my friend, looking forward to seeing the final setup. Looks like it will be a good one.

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 29, 2018)

Not sure how I missed you firing this grow back up but will be tagging along @kiwipaulie


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 31, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Not sure how I missed you firing this grow back up but will be tagging along @kiwipaulie


Cheers bro. Been keeping a low profile lately. But thought I'd post this one up . Will pop up some more pics soon


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 31, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Good luck on this grow my friend, looking forward to seeing the final setup. Looks like it will be a good one.
> 
> GR


Cheers bro!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 1, 2018)

Quick update. Still got to get that trellis up haha. Might do it this avo


----------



## gr865 (Sep 1, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> Quick update. Still got to get that trellis up haha. Might do it this avo


I would put up the screen!


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 1, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> Quick update. Still got to get that trellis up haha. Might do it this avo


What is your space size and lighting type and wattage?
Impressively squat for hid lighting


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 1, 2018)

Looking amazing!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 1, 2018)

Chucked up some trellis today, but will need more.

Onehitdone: it's essentially a 8x4 ish area. Running a 400w, 600w (mh) and 1000w. Thinking of just changing it to 3 x 600w


----------



## gr865 (Sep 2, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> Chucked up some trellis today, but will need more.
> 
> Onehitdone: it's essentially a 8x4 ish area. Running a 400w, 600w (mh) and 1000w. Thinking of just changing it to 3 x 600w


Looking good there KP, are you going to run a light mover?
Can't remember the site, but an ol' boy has a set up similar to your's and runs light mover/mover's.
Have you looked at the 315 CMH lamps. 
Just a thought, you have the room to run two 5 plant vertical donuts, if you want to call them that. Put two stacked 315's per donut. 
But I really like that set as is, so am in my wake an bake mode, so I am just spouting off,


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 3, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Looking good there KP, are you going to run a light mover?
> Can't remember the site, but an ol' boy has a set up similar to your's and runs light mover/mover's.
> Have you looked at the 315 CMH lamps.
> Just a thought, you have the room to run two 5 plant vertical donuts, if you want to call them that. Put two stacked 315's per donut.
> But I really like that set as is, so am in my wake an bake mode, so I am just spouting off,


Hey bro. Yeah thought about all those ideas. 315w are so expensive out here in NZ. 

I started this grow thinking I'll need to put it all down after this grow. But Looks like I'll be able to continue now. 

For access, this seems the easiest to manage. Looking to cut the whole room into two, so I should have 2 x 8x5 spaces. One in veg, while the other flowers etc. 

I just need my sparky to come by and rig up higher amp line. We run on 240v, currently only a 16amp line. Going to push that to a 24amp or 30amp, then ill be set to go safely


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 8, 2018)

Started to pin them back today.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 12, 2018)

Girls cranking along. Won't be to long and I'll need to flip.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 12, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> Girls cranking along. Won't be to long and I'll need to flip.


If you were to flip today, how tall and how wide would you guess these would end up being?


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 13, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> If you were to flip today, how tall and how wide would you guess these would end up being?


I'd say 5'5 high as a very rough guess, that would include the buckets. I want to let them get to the top of that trellis before and I don't think it will take to long. A couple of them really boomed away last night.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 18, 2018)

I have waited to fill the screen and got total overgrowth. I have gone into flower when the plants were about 60% and did not fill the screen, it is so strain depend. This grow I have going now is F1 Hybrid Indica dominant so I am expecting I'll be flipping some where around 2/3rd's full.
Good reason to start with clones, you know what they will do.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 19, 2018)

Haven't grown with this strain, so going to flip now.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 22, 2018)

Mind taking a few pictures of your best one? I've been using yours to compare to mine.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 1, 2018)

Quick update photo


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 5, 2018)

Another shot today.


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 5, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> Another shot today.


Looking good in there bro!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 13, 2018)

@ttystikk hey bro, I can't remember your thoughts on this. Do you think I should thin out the leaves or leave them as is.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> @ttystikk hey bro, I can't remember your thoughts on this. Do you think I should thin out the leaves or leave them as is.


Thinning worked well for me.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 16, 2018)

Quick update, they are really starting to stack up.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Nov 6, 2018)

It's been a few weeks and they are starting to ripen up now.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Nov 17, 2018)

Ended up with about 25 zips


----------



## gr865 (Nov 17, 2018)

kiwipaulie said:


> Ended up with about 25 zips


GR8 - One, there my friend!
Hope it makes some good medicine for you.

GR


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 9, 2019)

I've been pretty absent sorry, had a few things on.

But this one is looking good. Nearly two weeks into flower Ie from flipping 12/12.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 9, 2019)

Welcome back stranger.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 9, 2019)

Yep, missed your post and seeing your
bright sunny face!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 9, 2019)

Quick gro to get some clones off a new strain. Got the clones, now flowering it out.

It's meant to be gorilla glue, but the two seeds are quite different, one has much skinnier leaves, the other more straight indica. 

The skinnier one showed her bits before flower, the other after 7 days from flip. 

Anyone else grown this strain?


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 9, 2019)

kiwipaulie said:


> Quick gro to get some clones off a new strain. Got the clones, now flowering it out.
> 
> It's meant to be gorilla glue, but the two seeds are quite different, one has much skinnier leaves, the other more straight indica.
> 
> ...


No, but I like the look of it


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 9, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> No, but I like the look of it


 Cheers bro!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 15, 2019)

Two weeks into flower on the horizontal, all the clones are set and ready for the next vert!


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 15, 2019)

kiwipaulie said:


> Two weeks into flower on the horizontal, all the clones are set and ready for the next vert!


Looking happy so far my friend!


----------



## rob333 (Jul 15, 2019)

kiwipaulie said:


> Hey guys, been a while. Just been too busy lately.
> 
> Chopped the 3 green poison and took photos. But my little one kindly reset my phone!?!!
> 
> ...


why you keep pulling on week 6 there is easy another 3 weeks to go even if the strain says 6 is more than likly to go more 2 weeks more


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 17, 2019)

rob333 said:


> why you keep pulling on week 6 there is easy another 3 weeks to go even if the strain says 6 is more than likly to go more 2 weeks more


I pull them when they are ready. Some earlier than they say, some later. I have found canna boost certainly has been speeding up the flowering process. Normally when I flip, they have been growing about 7-8 weeks, so they are go from flip.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 17, 2019)

Clones down for the next vert grow. Horizontal is fully underway


----------



## rob333 (Jul 22, 2019)

kiwipaulie said:


> I pull them when they are ready. Some earlier than they say, some later. I have found canna boost certainly has been speeding up the flowering process. Normally when I flip, they have been growing about 7-8 weeks, so they are go from flip.


ahhh oki i missed the bit about cannaboot fair enough how are you checking them loope ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

kiwipaulie said:


> Clones down for the next vert grow. Horizontal is fully underway


Hope all is well in your neck of the woods!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 8, 2019)

Sorry folks, the vert is just getting pinned up, I'll have some pics soon.

Horizontal is going well


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 8, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Hope all is well in your neck of the woods!


How have you been @ttystikk !!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2019)

kiwipaulie said:


> How have you been @ttystikk !!


Enjoying my summer! How's winter? Lol


----------



## tokeycones (Dec 18, 2019)

kiwipaulie said:


> Hey all. Sorry it's been a while. Just been so busy with the kids etc etc.
> 
> Anyway here's an update. Girls in the vert tent underway again and my last horizontal grow I think 4 weeks into flower.
> 
> Bit gutted as ill have to shut it all down this year for a few months. Go some work needed on the house. But one good this is that I will hopefully end up with more space so hopefully I can ditch the tents.


Looks good mate, you should try some defoiliation on the initial flip and roughly 15-21 days in. Definitely needs it imo and it well help your yields, Relative humidity and airflow. Peace out happy growin


----------

